# Burning WMV files to DVD?



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

I paid $20 to subscribe to this service that streams live tennis matches from wimbledon and then also lets you download them to your computer at the end of the day. I don't really like watching the matches on my computer and would like to watch them on my tv through my DVD player. I have ulead video studio and dvd movie factory, but its not letting me open it because it says it contains no data or is an invalid file format.

I can open it with any media player, but it probably connects to the internet each time. Is there any way I can burn these files to a DVD or save them in a way that I can watch them on tv?


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

eddiebrock said:


> I paid $20 to subscribe to this service that streams live tennis matches from wimbledon and then also lets you download them to your computer at the end of the day. I don't really like watching the matches on my computer and would like to watch them on my tv through my DVD player. I have ulead video studio and dvd movie factory, but its not letting me open it because it says it contains no data or is an invalid file format.
> 
> I can open it with any media player, but it probably connects to the internet each time. Is there any way I can burn these files to a DVD or save them in a way that I can watch them on tv?


It might be that the files you're downloading are simply links to web content that's being streamed from their server. In that case the files contain nothing to burn. Another possibility is the files are DRM protected. They can be viewed with your player software (WMP, etc.) but not burned to disc. If none of the above I could only suggest trying a different converter such as mentioned in this posting:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/478964-file-conversion-software.html

Another thought... if these files are protected there is an app called Tunebitebite Platinum that claims to _LEGALLY_ convert WMV however I have no idea if it works.

http://www.tunebite.com/website/v2/en/home.php?affiliate=1a08f4ebe7e2be602256412ed41ed96f


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

This is a tricky one, there are programs on the internet available to convert files. But your files are in WMV format and to burn onto a disk you need to have them in vob


try going to doom9.org (i think thats correct, if not search doom9 in google) and looking at the converting programs that are available for download, its all free if i remember correctly.

Did you actually download these files to your computer or is it just a file that connects to there website and streams it, because if its streaming it it would be much harder to do and i'm not quite sure how.

Hope the website helps you, once you get them into vob format you can just put them on a dvd using nero etc. Alternatively you could convert them to mpeg format and create a VCD or SVCD disk.

Hope this helps


Lewis


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Got to get them on your HD first.

http://sdp.ppona.com/

http://all-streaming-media.com/reco...eaming-video-windows-media-and-real-video.htm


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

There you go  thanks MysticEyes... ive been looking for some of that software aswell !! lol

Cheers


----------



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

LewisSellers said:


> This is a tricky one, there are programs on the internet available to convert files. But your files are in WMV format and to burn onto a disk you need to have them in vob
> 
> try going to doom9.org (i think thats correct, if not search doom9 in google) and looking at the converting programs that are available for download, its all free if i remember correctly.
> 
> ...


I actually downloaded the files to my computer. I have only downloaded 1 of them since I want to get it to work before I download others. Its about 2.5 hours and is 1.12GB. I think that the first time I there was a DRM message that asked for my email and password. Now it doesn't ask but I think it still connects to the internet. I'm going to try looking as some of the suggestions given here.


----------



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Got to get them on your HD first.
> 
> http://sdp.ppona.com/
> 
> http://all-streaming-media.com/reco...eaming-video-windows-media-and-real-video.htm


I have it on my hard drive, it was avaliable for download from their website. Thanks for the links though, I can use those going forward since the matches are streamed live during the day and then can be downloaded at night.


----------



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there any way I could play the file on my computer and then output to a vcr or something else that would record it? I can't believe I can play it on my computer and its stored on my hard drive and there is no way to save it.


----------



## passionate (Jun 22, 2006)

I think that you are able to burn those wmv files with Nero or Roxio. If they're DRM protected, you can't watch them without buying a license. You said you can watch them on you computer after downloading. Therefore, I think that Nero will burn those files to DVD easily. When you have Nero installed on your computer, open up Nero StartSmart. Form there you can choose which task you want Nero to do. To burn the wmv files to DVD so that you can watch them on your DVD player, you need to choose "Make Your Own DVD Video", then click Add files to browse to the wmv files you want to burn. Your DVD will be limited to 4.7GB unless you use dual layer DVD. It depends on what kind of files you want to burn, it will take a lot or less space on the DVD. After adding files, just follow the screen to burn your DVD good luck.


----------

